# PROFIBUS Kopplung an SCADA System



## pvbrowser (15 Februar 2007)

So greifen wir in
http://pvbrowser.org
auf den PROFIBUS zu:
http://pvbrowser.de/home/mediawiki/index.php/De:PROFIBUS_Hilscher_CIF


----------



## pvbrowser (16 Februar 2007)

Der Admin hat mich in die "Werbung" verschoben  

Aber eigentlich such ich nur Mitstreiter für unser
Open Source Projekt http://pvbrowser.org

@seeba Du kannst mir ja etwas zur Seite stehen,
was macht die SPS Kommunikation bei Dir ?
Habe leider schon länger nichts von Dir gehört.

PS: Wenn das nächste Treffen am Bodensee stattfindet,
könnte ich das mit einem Besuch bei einem alten Kollegen in
Immenstaad verbinden.


----------



## seeba (17 Februar 2007)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> @seeba Du kannst mir ja etwas zur Seite stehen,
> was macht die SPS Kommunikation bei Dir ?
> Habe leider schon länger nichts von Dir gehört.


Die Zeit wird vor'm Abi immer knapper, ja.


----------

